# Happy B-day Duke of Fluke......



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

Where the hell you been Jamie? Hope this finds you doing well. Get into some fish for your b-day! ....Hat


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Best wishes*

Happy birthday.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Happy belated b-day Jamie. Haven't heard from you in a while.


----------

